# Telefunken TV Erfahrungen?



## dj_the_one (21. November 2015)

Guten Tag,

Ich brauche einige günstige 40 Zöller für die Ausstattung einer Liegenschaft. Durch die Menge brauche ich wie gesagt etwas  günstigere Alternativen zu Samsung und Co. Da bin ich dann auf diese Telefunken Produkte gestoßen : Telefunken D39F275N3C 99 cm (39 Zoll) Fernseher (Full HD, Triple Tuner, Smart TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Die Rezenssionen scheinen durchwegs positiv zu sein. Der Tv soll Platz finden in den Schlafzimmern, und Gästezimmern. Das Wohnzimmer und Kinoraum wird höherwertig bestückt. Betrieben soll das Ding werden mit Sticks ala Amazon oder Chrome (Video on Deman). Besitzt jemand ein solches und kann kurz was dazu sagen?


Edit: Im Vergleich zu diesem hier -> Hisense LTDN40D50 101 cm (40 Zoll) Fernseher (Full HD, Triple Tuner): Amazon.de: Elektronik

welcher gibt das bessere Gesamt Paket?


----------



## KonterSchock (21. November 2015)

um Welten besser, und hat schon 4K
Hisense UB40EC591 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dj_the_one (21. November 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Wie sieht aber der Bildvergleich bei FullHD aus? Ich denke kaum dass ich 4K Material abspielen werde da hauptsächlich Amazonprime laufen wird. Bzw wenn man die 2 Hisense miteinander vergleicht Lohnt sich der 100 Aufpreis mit den obigen Bedingungen?


----------



## KonterSchock (22. November 2015)

Für 100€ lohnt der 4K sich eher, ab nächstes Jahr folgt UltraHD, die Qualität ist noch mal besser.

für das Geld, würde ich den 4K nehmen.

besser geht immer, aber für den Preis hast du mit dem 4K lange Ruhe. 

Fullhd ist zwar der Standard schlecht hin zurzeit, und es wird auch noch lange so bleiben aber ich bin ehrlich für den Preis kauft man lieber 4K.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2015)

Ich würde mir den Telefunken oder ähnliche Geräte mal in den Verbrauchermärkten selbst betrachten. So lange 4k nicht zum täglichen Leben gehört und es genug Futter dafür gibt würde ich eher darauf verzichten wenn nicht sichergestellt ist das ein normales Bild ohne Abstriche darauf angezeigt wird


----------



## Blende8 (22. November 2015)

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass die Fernseher dann gewerblich und von immer unterschiedlichen Nutzern benutzt werden sollen. Von daher würde ich mich  mal schlau machen ob die gewünschten Modelle einen "Hotel-Modus" haben wo man z.B. Sendersuchlauf sperren und maximale Lautstärke festlegen kann. Auch andere Einstellungen lassen sich dann sperren. Die Geräte von Samsung und Panasonic z.B. haben so etwas. Bei "Telefunken" ist es mir zumindest nicht bekannt.

Blende8


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2015)

Also, wenn es um eine größere Menge geht, dann würde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht im normalen Einzelhandel einkaufen wie ein Durchschnittskunde, sondern entweder mich sogar direkt an den Hersteller oder den Großhandel wenden oder aber bei einem Einzelhändler über Sonderkonditionen verhandeln.

Du musst so oder so allein schon beachten, dass bei Einkauf als Gewerbetreibender nicht mehr die Verbraucherfreundlichen Rechte gelten, sondern es mit Widerruf und Reklamation schwieriger ist.


----------



## dj_the_one (23. November 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Kauf für den Privatgebrauch. Ich habe mir mal beide auf Probe bestellt und werde sie mal testen . Es wird höchstens für 2 Monate im Jahr in Betrieb genommen deswegen rentiert es sich nicht für mich höherwertigere Fernseher zu bestellen. Ich kann dann ein paar Eindrücke posten falls Interresse besteht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2015)

Wenn man die Dinger im Handel besorgen würde dann wäre ich trotzdem nicht abgeneigt um Prozente zu feilschen wenn man mehrere ordert. Für gelegentliches Schauen werden die Geräte sicherlich ausreichen


----------



## dj_the_one (28. November 2015)

Habe jetzt einmal den Hisense hier stehen.

Verarbeitung sieht billig aus, halt sehr viel plastik, aber besseres erwarte ich für diesen Preis nicht. Das Bild ist eigl recht gut . Habe es mit dem Amazonstick getestet und es ist mit ein bisschen Bildanpassung ganz passabel. Natürlich  schlechter als mein Panasonic Plasma. Der kostet aber auch um ein vielfaches mehr. Das einzige was mich momentan stört ist dass der Amazonstick nach ein gewisser Zeit nachdem er aus dem Standby geweckt wurde nur Piepstöne in der Wiedergabe gibt. Habe diesen jetzt auf einen anderen Hdmi eingang gesteckt und warte noch ab. Ob das am Stick oder am Fernseher liegt kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. Aber im Grunde ist es ein recht solider Fernseher und eigl das Geld Wert.


Kleine Randinfo: Spielen kann man damit vergessen, ich als Laie in diesem Gebiet hätte mir nie träumen lassen dass ich je einen Input Lag bemerke, aber hier fühlt es sich an als ob man it einem 200er Ping rumläuft. Grausig. Aber wie gesagt da er nur seinen Zweck zum Film und Serienschauen erfüllen muss reicht der aus.


Jetzt noch auf den Telefunken warten.


Nachtrag: Telefunken ist eingetroffen! Ebenfalls super Bild sowohl in SD und HD/FullHD. Für den Preis kann man defintiv garnichts falsch machen. Einzig dass extremst geringe Gewicht des Telefunken ist etwas irritierend. Eine Katze würde diesen mit Leichtigkeit umwerfen....


----------

